# Job Opportunity



## vharrison2 (Jul 24, 2007)

We are looking for a working climbing Arborist that can lead a crew of 3 and live in the Florida Keys. Living quarters could be a 1 bedroom trailer with a hot tub, looking over the Atlantic Ocean and the famous 7 mile bridge. Applicant must be able to communicate with the clients in a friendly and professional way. 

A bucket truck and all needed tools will be provided, so you must have a CDL.

Please call 1-877-368-7256 and ask for Gigi


----------



## BostonBull (Jul 24, 2007)

Greg might be interested..........ill pm him.


----------



## vharrison2 (Jul 25, 2007)

Can't interest you?


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jul 26, 2007)

*not now!*

If you caught me in December I'd be there tomorrow! Right now its 90 and sunny and I love The Dirty Bean!

Whats the pay scale like?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 26, 2007)

can u spell sunomi me either but would not want to be there when
one happens. Pay scale would have to be 100000 + living quarters
for me and my wife I would have jumped on the job when I was
younger and before starting my own biz with bucket and grapple!
Funny thing is I still look for a job as an arborist but pay is not near
enough to pay bills or make me leave my forty acre farm!!!!


----------



## vharrison2 (Jul 27, 2007)

We don't get tsunami's here, we get hurricanes.


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 8, 2007)

JR, nice to talk to you today!


----------



## begleytree (Aug 8, 2007)

hmmm


----------



## john a sutton (Aug 8, 2007)

*me 2*



vharrison2 said:


> JR, nice to talk to you today!


--i appreciated the opportunity as well.
my wife and I are currently discussing a major move and i am very interested in the job opportunity.
P.S.
I am at the moment gathering all my references for John and i hope to have them out to you by Friday as I carry a heavy work load at the moment and am trying to find time this week.
-I do consider myself the BEST candidate for this type of job and am very grateful as to have run across your add with perfect timing!
-(my wife and I have been looking forward to moving to the keys for sometime now and this may be a dream come true!)
*be in touch soon,

JR--p.s. I'm not the best with computer technology but great in a tree


----------



## vharrison2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Looking forward to recieving the information!


----------

